# Captains in freeport.



## Richz71 (Nov 5, 2015)

Looking to hire a captain to run state water trips this year out of freeport marina. Must be exp and have own deck hand. Msg me for more info. Thanks


----------



## tails2scales (Sep 12, 2010)

My name is James and I wanted to see if you still needed a capt.? I am licensed and credentialed and hold a valid TWIC. Also shipboard firefighting certified, marine diesel-powered mechanic, and air conditioning and refrigeration certified. I ran out of Port A for 8 yes before moving to FL. Let me know, my email is [email protected]


----------



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

Look no further I'm your Captain with countless successful offshore trips under my belt I know freeport fishing grounds like the back of my hand I have few different super qualified deckhand please keep me in mind or call or txt with any questions 832 287 0802


----------

